# Gun ownership declining....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"The number of Americans who live in a household with at least one gun is lower than it's ever been, according to a major American trend survey that finds the decline in gun ownership is paralleled by a reduction in the number of Americans who hunt."

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33761895&ni...y-shows-gun-ownership-declining&s_cid=queue-2


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where are these guns going? What happened to the 34891673546q487921694621 pistols that were sold last year when gun stores looked like ghost towns?

This is kind of a surprising find. On the flip side, I don't recall receiving the survey in the mail so not sure how accurate it is. Did anyone receive a survey?


Edit: I answered my own question. They surveyed 2,538 adults. US population clock today shows us at over 320 million people. So they got .000793 of a percent of the population on the survey. 

Not trying to be "that guy", it just seems like the gun stores are booming. We have had at least a half dozen more open in N UT in the last 2 years. I just don't think it is only current gun owners buying all these guns.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A truth about polls and surveys.  Questions are worded in ways to get the desired outcome of those running the survey or poll.

Nobody knows for sure how many firearms exist in the US, but I'll bet $1.85 there are enough for every citizen to have one if the need arose.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

How would you answer an unknown survey if somebody calls out of the blue and asked if you have a firearm in your home? I don't own any guns of course so I know how I would answer; this is a tomato gardening forum right? Am I in the right place?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, we garden tomatoes and zucchini squash..........can't forget the squash !!!
That's why we have to lock our car doors at church.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

2full said:


> Yes, we garden tomatoes and zucchini squash..........can't forget the squash !!!
> That's why we have to lock our car doors at church.


I thought we did spaghetti squash... I am outta here!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The thing didn't say there were fewer guns being sold, just that fewer people live in households that do not have guns. I can see that. People that have them, continue to buy them. But the number of previously unarmed people going out to buy their first weapon is diminishing. I can see that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> The thing didn't say there were fewer guns being sold, just that fewer people live in households that do not have guns. I can see that. People that have them, continue to buy them. But the number of previously unarmed people going out to buy their first weapon is diminishing. I can see that.


I have a buddy that teaches concealed classes. The last 2-3 years have been his best ever, and he saw a very large increase in 1st time gun owners.

Yes, gun owners buy more guns. That's not where all these huge increases in sales are going though....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps locally. But like it or not, there is a much broader nationwide disdain for guns than we realize here in the shadows of the everlasting hills.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My answer to the survey would have been I own no guns .
as far as documented guns- I own no guns. I have hunting licenses because I am very good at throwing rocks.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The few firearms I was stupid enough to own were lost and are sitting at the bottom of the great Salt Lake rusting away rapidly. They were the victims of an unfortunate and last time hunting accident when my boat capsized. I also was not aware you couldn't hunt ducks with rifles and the rifles were lost along with the shotgun. :shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a buddy a few years back that was getting quite a bit worried about big brother taking his guns. He came to me all excited one afternoon, telling me he had taken one of his rifles and put it in PVC pipe and buried it. "they won't get all my guns".

I asked him how much ammo he buried with the gun, being curious..........
His face went blank for a minute, then he said a few bads words, turned around and stormed off.
It was the best laugh I'd had in a while.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Americas Most Armed Counties.........That's right, Tooele is #2 ;-)
http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/...-whats-surprising-are-the-ones-not-on-the-map


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Perhaps locally. But like it or not, there is a much broader nationwide disdain for guns than we realize here in the shadows of the everlasting hills.


Yep, I work all over the USA and that is my observation also. Believe it or not the rest of the country is not like Utah (including the Wyoming part of Utah.)

.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, no ridiculous new gun legislation has been passed when it had the emotional momentum a couple of years ago, so I wonder to what disdain there really is toward firearms. I guess it depends on who you talk to or what region you're in. There are those in every state who dislike guns and those who like them. Then there's the other whatever percent who are indifferent and neither "like" or "dislike" them. Without me having any real credible data or proof, I would say it is likely an even split on the average...


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I really struggle with surveys. What I get from this is the number of Americans willing to take their servery have fewer guns.

 Remember 90% of all statistics can be made to say what ever you want; 70% of the time.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You need to look at the criteria of the survey. It was done on a collage campus in Chicago. 
Any time they want a survey to have the results they want. They just change the way the data is collected and the demographic in which they will get their best results. 
Pretty clear they had an agenda for the outcome of the survey. 

I can't believe that this was actually a story. With the lack of data that was used


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> You need to look at the criteria of the survey. It was done on a collage campus in Chicago.
> Any time they want a survey to have the results they want. They just change the way the data is collected and the demographic in which they will get their best results.
> Pretty clear they had an agenda for the outcome of the survey.
> 
> I can't believe that this was actually a story. With the lack of data that was used


Yeah, why would KSL even run such a story?

Uh, wait a minute. The story got 14 knuckleheads from the UWN Forum to click on the link and load a bunch of advertising cookies on their computers. I get it now.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, why would KSL even run such a story?
> 
> Uh, wait a minute. The story got 14 knuckleheads from the UWN Forum to click on the link and load a bunch of advertising cookies on their computers. I get it now.
> 
> .


Except we are all too busy buying all the guns to buy the stuff the ads show.

They are just wasting money on me serving me ads! However, it's good for the UWN because they follow us here, serve ads on here and have to pay the forum to do so. Probably how we got so many different smilies options... cash flow!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Americas Most Armed Counties.........That's right, Tooele is #2 ;-)
> http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/...-whats-surprising-are-the-ones-not-on-the-map


This is too funny. The parish right next to my home parish in Louisiana is one of the highest in the country. Funny thing though, there's no doubt in my mind that the ownership in my home parish is higher than the other parish as nearly everyone in my home parish is a hunter. Geaux Looziana...highest gun ownership of any state...LOL.


----------

